# Great Cuban restaurant in Chicago



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Just happened to notice this place when we were looking for somewhere to have lunch the other day.
http://www.cafebolero.net/
Food was awesome, definitely going back.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

hummm might have to check it out. I flew into town for a funeral and am in Palentine till sunday. Anywhere good around here that you know of?

mikes


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Mikes said:


> hummm might have to check it out. I flew into town for a funeral and am in Palentine till sunday. Anywhere good around here that you know of?
> 
> mikes


Tom (icehog3) would know.
I've only been out there once.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Go to Chicago a couple of times every year. Always love to try new restaurants ... this one is on my list now. Can't wait ... a new restaurant and my first visit to Cigar Dave's.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Mikes said:


> hummm might have to check it out. I flew into town for a funeral and am in Palentine till sunday. Anywhere good around here that you know of?
> 
> mikes


Mike, Traci and I are thinking of you and Michelle. We hope you're okay. If you need anything, just call!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mikes said:


> hummm might have to check it out. I flew into town for a funeral and am in Palentine till sunday. Anywhere good around here that you know of?
> 
> mikes


Hope all is well over there Mike, and sorry for your loss brother.

Tom (IceHog3) works in Palentine so you might want to hook up with him. He's a great BOTL.

XXX


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

There are Fox and Hounds in Schaumburg and Arlington Hts., both less than 10 minutes from Palatine. The last truly cigar friendly place in Palatine, the Slice of Chicago, went out of business about 3 weeks ago.

I have a hockey game at 9 tonight in Rolling Meadows and should be out and about later. If you are thinking about having a smoke at one of the F&Hs, send me a number and I'll give you a call.


----------

